# Confused



## sillysausage21 (Aug 5, 2010)

hello im a 21 year old, recently graduated from University in bournemouth and i diagnosed myself with IBS about a year and a half ago. Nearly 2 years i started experiencing constant bloating, frequent stomach gurgles (so embarrassing) and occasional stomach cramps when i needed to got o the toilet. the cramps eventually became more frequent and put it down to a potential allergy to wheat or gluten. after several blood tests that was completely ruled out. i found my symptoms on the internet and came to the conclusion i had IBS. The doctor being very extremely unsympathetic and equally unhelpful. i tried activia yogurts and pre and pro biotic yogurts, live yogurts as well as a prescription medication given to me by the doctor which was suppose to help with the cramps. and it just seemed to get worse. eventually i stopped both, the over use of pre and pro yogurts and the medication. and the cramps stopped. everything was fine apart from the occasional bouts but it was tolerable. and i put it down to dairy must be something that irritates it. then in april of this year i had a bad bout that seemed to go on for weeks and weeks and weeks (which probably flared up due to stress). i decided to visit a health food shop and ask for advice. the lady was lovely, was completely understanding and empathetic and she recommended i use a supplement called Lepicol. After a week of using it, i forgot i had IBS. it was amazing. the gurgles stopped, my stomach was flat, the cramps had gone!! i could go out and eat pasta with my boyfriend and not panic. it was heaven!!! About a month a ago now i graduated from uni and moved back home with my parents in birmingham, and forgot my lepicol. My first day back i had diarrhea that lasted about a week. next came the constant irritation of the left side of my abdomen. i went back on the lepicol and nothing has changed. for the past month i have had constant stomach cramps, either diarrhea or constipation and excess wind. i have also lost alot of weight, completely unexplained and completely undesired. i know i should visit the doctors and i want to, im afraid that they wont be able to help and it will only make the situation more frustrating. its making extremely irritable and frustrated especially because i thought i had found a solution.


----------



## AndySike (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats great you found a drug that works!


----------

